# Mare Foaling Records



## Charlotte (Feb 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a form for mare foaling records? I've tried to use the spreadsheet software on this computer but I'm just too old to figure it out. I need a form I can make copies of and then do entries by hand. .... or some such.

I nee a place to put MARE, STALLION BRED TO, YEAR, GESTATION LENGTH, FOAL, NOTES

Does anyone have a form like that they would share?

thanks,

Charlotte


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been using one similar to this:

Broodmare Record of Produce


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Lucky C...I have just been making a word document...and keeping records, but nice to have in spread sheet form.

Used to have a really nice one for each mare that included information on her udder development, activity leading up to labor ("signs that labor was coming") and notes about the foal following delivery. Would like to find that again some day.


----------



## Charlotte (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you Thank you Thank you Lucky C. I am forever in your debt!




Exactly what I was looking for!

Charlotte


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 21, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Feb 21, 2010)

THANKS LUCKY C... GREAT FORM... ANY OTHER MEMBERS HAVE FORMS THEY WOULD CARE TO POST THAT THEY FEEL WOULD BE USEFUL FOR OTHER FORUM MEMBERS. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE IF ANYONE HAS A BREEDING-TEASING RECORD/CHART THEY WOULD LIKE TO SHARE. I HAVE ONE I AM USING BUT I AM SURE THERE COULD BE SOMETHING BETTER.





LUCKY C... I WILL BE USING THIS FORM... THANKS AGAIN FOR SHARING!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 21, 2010)

This is similar to one that we used in my equine repro class:

Breeding/Teasing record

I'm going to be duplicating the upper half for my records, that way I can keep track of heat cycles, teasing, behaviors etc. easier instead of writing it on a calendar lol


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Lucky C. -



This is perfect - no more writing everything on a calendar - well, I will probably still do that but this will have each mares record in one place.

Hope you realize that you will be making a lot of people happy!!





Thanks, Charlotte for asking - otherwise none of us would have this form for our records!!


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Feb 21, 2010)

THANK YOU LUCKY C ACRES: I'VE BEEN USING ONE I CHANGED UP BUT THIS IS BETTER. THANKS


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem! With all the snow on the ground I finally had time to pull out my equine repro stuff and sit down with excel and make up sheets to fit my program.. I have a bad habit of writing stuff down on pieces of paper, calendars, feed bag scraps and then miss place them or put them up "where I'll remember them later" (ha yeah right!) So now I'll have all this stuff on excel sheets and be able to keep everything together hopefully better than in the past!


----------



## Connie P (Feb 21, 2010)

Love these forms - Thanks!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a small form that I printed out as a 5.5" x 8" and spiral bound it into a book. The top has the mares' names, age, color and the year. There are spaces for date bred,date due, date foaled, sire, gender, color and markings. Underneath are lines for notes: date udder starts to fill, date full, when waxing, mare's general appearance (belly, hips, rump) mare's attitude. Then when she gets restless, time she starts getting restless, time her manure gets soft to splotty, when she goes down and when the foal appears. Also if there are any problems.

Since it's in a book, I can go back to previous years and see her stats.

Lucy


----------



## triplethorsefarm (Feb 22, 2010)

These forms are great! It sure beats writing it all down in a notebook. Thanks for sharing!


----------

